# Kindle - Apocalypse Blue skin



## Trekker (Dec 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Chimmer,

That is a very pretty skin. I wondered what it looked like up close and in a case.

Bluebell


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful. I love blue. Was it easy to apply?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love that skin and I really like the Oberon Butterfly cover. I wonder if they blues would match? Anyone know?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I love that skin and I really like the Oberon Butterfly cover. I wonder if they blues would match? Anyone know?


The Oberon Butterfly is distinctly dark purple not blue so it probably wouldn't match unless there is more purple in the skin then I'm seeing.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I love that skin and I really like the Oberon Butterfly cover. I wonder if they blues would match? Anyone know?


*As Gables Girl said, it's purple but you'd only see a strip of purple as the rest of the interior is black.*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

There is a new Kindle skin called Lily that may look nice with it. I'm going to wait and see what new Oberon covers are coming out, but I'm really getting itchy to cover my Kindle with style. I really like the Butterfly, so I just need to find the right skin to go with it.


----------



## Adriane (Jan 21, 2009)

Do the skins leave a residue on the kindle if you decide later that you do not want a skin on it anymore?


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I can't wait to hear your review of the Noreve cover because that is the one I'm thinking of getting.  It seems like so few people have it around here.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow, that was fast, Trekker!  Thank you!

It looks like there is no room on the right side to hold on to the cover.  Is that so?  And if you have to add velcro to secure it, I probably really don't want it.  In the original cover the back often comes off my Kindle which makes it fall out.  I'm trying to get away from that so this cover may not be what I'm looking for.

The more I look at covers, the more I think I'll just stick with the original. I like it fine but would like a little more color and hate the stretched out elastic.  And losing the back.  Yeah, I probably need to get a different one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Here's my Kindle with it's new Apocalypse Blue skin from DecalGirl installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice

The Apocalypse skin is popular in this house. Husband has blue on his cell phone, son has red on his nintendo ds, daughter has purple on her ipod nano


----------

